# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello...Introduce yourself...uh...Okay

## Potatoes and Onions

Hello, I am introducing myself.  I use spreadsheets in just about every facet of my life.  I use them at home for my budget, fantasy football and fantasy basketball.  I tend to get carried away with how in depth these get, but to me, they are highly effective.

I also use more elaborate spreadsheets for work purposes where I am the lead in a Shipping/Receiving environment.  I use them to track material movement, data trends and inventory on hand.  Not only have I been using pretty long formulas, I find myself using user forms and other VBA routines.  These spreadsheets often work together with data referencing through multiple spreadsheets and formulas in order to keep their sizes down to a minimum.

Please let me know if there is anything that I can assist with.  I may not know how to do it right away, but I'm sure I can figure it out.

Thanks,

Brian
Potatoes and Onions

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome and all the best in assisting others here.  Just visit the subforums and if you can answer other user's queries, it will be great.

----------


## Moneyball

I am also trying to develop a fantasy basketball database. What are you trying to do with yours? Perhaps we can help one another?

----------


## vlady

Welcome to the forum, Moneyball.

----------


## Potatoes and Onions

My spreadsheet is full of cross references that start with the entire basketball schedule.  Since I want to maximize games played, I created a way to have each team's players max games played per week.  In addition, I evaluate teams strengths, trade analysis, schedule strength, playoff schedule, NBA rosters & positions including depth, NBA teams with a schedule that play on days that few teams play, and other general nerdy stats that I look for.

I have been using this for the better part of 4 years, where I have been in the playoffs every year, and have been in the finals game in three of them and won 1.  I have been very satisified.

----------


## Moneyball

That sounds really cool. Would you mind posting it so I can take a look at it? Do you not use any player stats? Mine is more of a number cruncher based on stats..more of a "What have/can you do for me lately/now!"

I would love to take a look at yours though.

----------


## Potatoes and Onions

This is the one I used last year, which was serviceable.  It was a slimmed-down version of my older versions that I lost interest maintaining.  

I will go back and get the player evaluations back in this year's version where I took a look twice a year at the entire league.  If the player's stats was between a certain number, I assigned it a 1.  If he had a different range, I assigned a 2...and so on.  I looked at each category and gave them a 0 through 3. Using that with the schedule breakdown, I was able to find out how strong each team was and make weekly adjustments based on their team.

All bets are off this year, I made the playoffs with a punting points strategy.  I barely lost the first round, and I would have won in the finals.  I'm going to add a couple of other things that I have been thinking of regarding draft strategy.  I am going to create a sheet that would discourage picking certain players based off certain criteria.  I figured out how to do something similar with my fantasy football spreadsheets that would highlight players in my board that are on the same bye weeks that I have already drafted so I don't have to worry about being screwed on a certain week.

----------

